# Jim's ultimate horse bike



## JIM OWEN (Nov 10, 2021)

Finished my Ultimate horse bike and uploaded it to you tube. Plus a second video on how it was made the first link to (Jim's ultimate horse bike) is: 



. The second video (Making Jim's ultimate horse bike) is: [



]. Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## JIM OWEN (Nov 10, 2021)

Slight error in posting the second video the link is. Third try to add the second link and it still posts the wrong one. Just enter the title on you tube and it will show up : (Making Jim's ultimate horse bike)


----------



## Dra (Aug 9, 2022)

The horse hoof clapper idea is cool!! That’s a guess I didn’t watch the video


----------

